# Drive train compatibility



## frtucker (Oct 6, 2008)

If you mix components such as crank (ultegra) and cassette (105) are there issues with the chain. If it is a 10 speed compatible crank would it use a narrower chain than the 105 cassette and cause compatibility issues?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Skipping the 2009 Dura Ace stuff that I have never handled, you should be fine mixing 10 speed component levels with Shimano parts, and their 10 speed (and others) chains will all work.

My cross bike has parts from Dura Ace, Ultegra and Ultegra SL on it. I don't think their is any 105 but I should get some so I have a clean sweep!


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

Cranks will pretty much work with anything. cassettes, chains and shifters need to match as far as 9sp or 10spd, but you can mix any 105, Ultegra or DA parts with no problem as long as they are the same speed.


----------



## frtucker (Oct 6, 2008)

*Thanks*

I have a Surly Crosscheck, and I'm replacing the tiagra rear derailure with a dura ace, with a short cage. I'm trying to eliminate some of the chain slap when I'm bouncing around in low gears. The bike has an FSA "velvo" or something like that for a crank - and I'd like to lighten that up a bit - but haven't decided which way to go. I currently have Mavic Askium wheels but thinking about going with a lighter Mavic wheel. I guess I'm trying to streamline this ride for the next cross race.


----------

